# Wife 1st Billfish/swordfish



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, fished with "Fully Involved" this weekend and had a blast during the ladies tourney with the wife and sister. Wife caught the first sword of the night around 1:00am Sat morning. Then at 3:00am the giant hit and I started screaming for the ladies to come out. My wife grabbed the rod threw it in the chair and the fight was on. She fought the sword for 2 hours, she did awesome for only the second bluewater fish she had ever caught. Trolled during the day my sister caught a 24.8 dolphin. The only fish caught while trolling the first day of the ladies. Sat night my sister slept near the door waiting on her chance for a sword. Got the first bite around 11:00pm got it ina pup so we let it go. Caught one more pup around 2:00 am sun morning. Got another big bite around 4:30and the 80 was screaming for proably 5 min and thehookpulled.Trolled all day sunday and did not get a bite.

FinalResults 4-7 on swords and 1 dolphin

Results in Ladies tourney 1st place sword at 126.5 and the dolphin did not place 

For my sister and wife congrats on being top boat of the tourney

Will try and add pics tomorrow, having trouble










wifes sword


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good work on those swords! Hopefully heading out tonight to kill one myself.

:clap


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats onthetrip and the Lady's Tournament.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That Fully Involved is one heck of a swordfisher. He knows what hes doing. Congrats.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE! Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Timmy, tell Emma I said congrats on her first Sword and Top boat, that kicks ass!! 

Scott


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to your wife and the win. Good to know we were not the only boat who had slow trolling action.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats timmy!!!!!!! and wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now where is my damn sword fish!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you! Great report! Its very encouraging to hear a good swordi report. That fishery seems to get better and better each year. I just hope they don't open it back up for the damn commercial guys to come clean them out for another 10 or more years.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Tim & family! Saw your wife take a dip in the water on the news lol


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry took so long:bump


----------

